# Surfside near bird isle



## tprewett83 (5 mo ago)

How is the fishing in this area during the colder weather? What kind of tackle do you use?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That whole area (the north, urban end, of Biscayne Bay) has deteriorated badly in recent years... We've been losing good healthy seagrass in that area for years now... Wish it weren't so. That said, live shrimp (or fresh dead shrimp) will find a few fish for you most days. To give you some idea of the Bay's condition these days - the only charters I'm running there - are night trips where we fish docklights and bridge shadows. Gone are the days when the upper Bay was loaded with speckled trout and other species. Still if you find any pelicans diving in that area - they'll be on the pilchard schools that still flood up inside on a rising tide. Net some for live bait and you'll have a head start on any fish you find...

A light to medium weight seven foot spinning rod with 10lb mono or a bit heavier braid is pretty much all we ever use in that area - unless there are some big tarpon around - and in winter you might run into one or two if you're lucky... For the tarpon, if there are any around you'll want a minimum of 20lb line (30 is better) and a rod and reel meant for that line class..

Good luck and post up a fishing report if you can.. 

"Be a hero...take a kid fishing"


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I think he is asking about Galveston.


----------



## tprewett83 (5 mo ago)

backcast said:


> I think he is asking about Galveston.


South of Corpus Christi


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Bird Island is in west Galveston bay, near San Luis Pass. The guides love to drop off waders in the flats.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

My error… Surfaude is also a small town in the north end of Biscayne Bay and many of the small islands in that area are called “bird islands…”


----------

